# Surgery scheduled for 8/30



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got a call from my surgeon's office, and I'm scheduled for a left lobectomy on August 30th.

I'm excited to say good-bye to this beast, but nervous at the same time. THIS IS REALLY HAPPENING!!!!!!

Nervous...very nervous...I know I should't be...that's wishful thinking!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll do great! Wishing you well.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good news! You will do great!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good thoughts going your way! I actually hope to be in the same boat as you soon (I'm praying they'll decide to take mine out, too)!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone! I'm ready for this thing to go. It's caused me enough trouble, and honestly, I feel like justice will be served when it gets sliced and diced in pathology. For all it's put me through, it's "got it coming"!!! I kinda want them to go "Office Space" on it...and in that case, I wish I could watch...

Funny thing is: my surgeon is about the same age as me. Not to worry, though - she's EXCELLENT! Everyone I've talked to has said I'm in really good hands.

45 days and counting!


----------



## thyroidcrazy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello!!!

I am getting my thyroid out to!!! My consult is next week and then I will be scheduled!!! And you are right it is a BEAST!!!! arty0045:


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

thyroidcrazy said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I am getting my thyroid out to!!! My consult is next week and then I will be scheduled!!! And you are right it is a BEAST!!!! arty0045:


That would be so awesome if we had our surgeries on the same day! Not like we'd be in the same hospital, but...you know...it would just be cool...


----------



## thyroidcrazy (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Definitley!!!! My thyroid is a pain. It's caused more problems than you know!!! Please keep me posted how you are doing!!! Maybe we can talk about our surgeries!!!!


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck!!!! You will feel so much better once it's out!!! My surg is in 2-3 mos...so I'll be there soon too LOL


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you!!!

Here's to thyroidectomies, all around! (*Clink*)


----------



## jaca38 (Jul 8, 2012)

How long was it from surgery consult to surgery date? I have my surgery consult on Monday. I hope I can get my surgery asap. I feel miserable.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

For me, it's just over six weeks. I had my consult on 7/16, and my surgery is on 8/30. It may not be that long for you, though. My surgeon is CRAZY-AWESOME, so everyone wants to see her. Then again, I hope your surgeon is crazy-awesome, too...

The wait is definitely driving me nuts, but this surgeon is worth the wait. I'm still nervous as heck about the surgery, but knowing that I've got one of the best gives me some peace of mind!

I hope you get your surgery scheduled soon!!!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL.....anyone without a thyroid problem reading this thread would think we are all nuts. But I will definitely "clink" with ya!!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

DonnaK said:


> LOL.....anyone without a thyroid problem reading this thread would think we are all nuts. But I will definitely "clink" with ya!!


Oh my gosh...you are SO right! But that's why it's a THYROID board, correct? There are some out there who don't even know where their thyroid is, and some believe that they don't have one because of their gender! Uh...really? Maybe it's just because I work for a doctor and I assume that everyone should know all the details of their anatomy, but seriously...some people really amuse me...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

adagio said:


> There are some out there who don't even know where their thyroid is, and some believe that they don't have one because of their gender! Uh...really? Maybe it's just because I work for a doctor and I assume that everyone should know all the details of their anatomy, but seriously...some people really amuse me...


When I first needed surgery, I mentioned it to the man (age 40-something) I was reporting to on a project I was working on (essentially, he was my "manager" for this contract job, so he needed to know that I would need some time off). He was clearly uncomfortable with the whole conversation. Then it became clear to me that he thought the thyroid was a "female" organ! He had no idea what it was, where it was located, or what function it served! Actually kind of funny!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> When I first needed surgery, I mentioned it to the man (age 40-something) I was reporting to on a project I was working on (essentially, he was my "manager" for this contract job, so he needed to know that I would need some time off). He was clearly uncomfortable with the whole conversation. Then it became clear to me that he thought the thyroid was a "female" organ! He had no idea what it was, where it was located, or what function it served! Actually kind of funny!


I was just reading through some of my old posts (it's one of those days of indecision again...needed to encourage myself), and I just saw this... THAT'S HILARIOUS!!!! HAAAA!


----------

